# REINFORCED DIFFERENTIALS



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

WHAT DO YOU LIKE....


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

HERE'S A G-BODY FOR MY HOPPER ,THAT I JUST FINISHED IT FOR THE SHOW.....THANK GOD I DON'T HAVE TO CHANGE A FRAME :0 ...ONLY THE AXLE


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

someone on here once said that you can't mig the pumpkin area because it was cast on a G-Body 10 or 12 bolt ! doesn't look like you had any trouble there, did you do anything specific ?


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

he probaly pre heat it before?...


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

heat it until its cherry red or just glowing or what, i've been eager to do my axle but havent bothered because of this problem !


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Oct 4 2005, 05:41 AM~3938160
> *heat it until its cherry red or just glowing or what, i've been eager to do my axle but havent bothered because of this problem !
> *



why not do one where the re-enforcment goes across the axles and then around the diff. , only being welded at the axles? i drew a pic of what i mean...

obviously it'd have to be smaller, but just to see what i'm getting at...


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

those are some nice rear ends.. :biggrin:


----------



## BG PMPN (Dec 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Oct 4 2005, 02:52 PM~3938189
> *why not do one where the re-enforcment goes across the axles and then around the diff. , only being welded at the axles? i drew a pic of what i mean...
> 
> obviously it'd have to be smaller, but just to see what i'm getting at...
> *


That's how mine is. Works fine.

But I guess when you weld as good as this guy, heating it up and welding to it isn't a big deal.

NICE NICE beads. Cleaner than some entire cars I've seen.


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Oct 4 2005, 05:52 AM~3938189
> *why not do one where the re-enforcment goes across the axles and then around the diff. , only being welded at the axles? i drew a pic of what i mean...
> 
> obviously it'd have to be smaller, but just to see what i'm getting at...
> *


Yup thought about that and seen it on here plenty of times but just prefer the completely welded ones, i just feel it looks a little neater and its probably stronger in the long run ? 

i quite like the bent bar style running underneath too, and nearly went with it for the ease of making it, but would really like a full plate with some lazer cut writing in it ?
I guess if i could cut it close enough to the correct shape it would look solid all the way along even though its only welded on the tubes each side...

decision's decision's.....


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Oct 4 2005, 07:21 AM~3938414
> *Yup thought about that and seen it on here plenty of times but just prefer the completely welded ones, i just feel it looks a little neater  and its probably stronger in the long run ?
> 
> i quite like the bent bar style running underneath too, and nearly went with it  for the ease of making it, but would really like a full plate with some lazer cut writing in it ?
> ...



time to do more research...


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 4 2005, 03:41 AM~3938038
> *HERE'S A G-BODY FOR MY HOPPER ,THAT I JUST FINISHED IT FOR THE SHOW.....THANK GOD I DON'T HAVE TO CHANGE A FRAME :0 ...ONLY THE AXLE
> *


i hope you dont mean u just finished for the super show next weekend cause those pics are from 03 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 4 2005, 09:49 AM~3939189
> *i hope you dont mean u just finished for the super show next weekend cause those pics are from 03 :0  :biggrin:
> *


it's possible that the time on his camera isn't set properly


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

NICE AXEL LOOKS FAMILIAR HAHA,,, SHOW'EM DA FRAME HOLMES......... :biggrin:


----------



## greeneinc (Sep 23, 2004)

That is a very nice rear and the first one that I have seen like that. Nice job!!


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

I did the axle on my Fleetwood old school style. I put a swingset on it. :0


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Oct 4 2005, 08:16 AM~3938126
> *someone on here once said that you can't mig the pumpkin area because it was cast on a G-Body  10 or 12 bolt ! doesn't look like you had any trouble there, did you do anything specific ?
> *


they actually weld quite easily without any preheating...


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

It's nice to see someone else not afraid to weld to the center section. nice work.

and to answer the poll, reinforced looks better IMO


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 4 2005, 01:57 PM~3940294
> *they actually weld quite easily without any preheating...
> *


I JUST CLEAN IT GOOD.....IT'S THE WAY YOU WELD IT.....YOU USE IT AS A PRE-HEAT AND A WELDER AT THE SAME TIME......I START THE BEAD GO 1/2 UP FAST, LETTIN IT SPLATTER OFF THE OUT SIDE CAST AND THEN PULL BACK AND WELD SLOW ( NORMAL) BEADS....DO THIS OVER, AND OVER


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

looks real good. so does the chrome.


----------



## NastyRedz (Dec 5, 2004)

yah but aren't some gm rear ends cast steel? im sure youll know. I grind a spot and check out the sparks.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

reinforcing is good, dont be like me and destroy a rearend, reinforce that shit :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

what do you guys mean by pre heat


----------



## 82 REGAL (Sep 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Oct 4 2005, 07:21 AM~3938414
> *Yup thought about that and seen it on here plenty of times but just
> 
> i quite like the bent bar style running underneath too, and nearly went with it  for the ease of making it, but would really like a full plate with some lazer cut writing in it ?
> ...


Just get a Nissan rearend or a Honda one. :biggrin: :biggrin: 











J/K I agree with you on "prefer the completely welded ones, i just feel it looks a little neater and its probably stronger in the long run ?"


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Oct 5 2005, 07:39 PM~3949897
> *what do you guys mean by pre heat
> *


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

posting mine again. Its about all I have complete so far :biggrin:


----------



## StrongIVLife (Aug 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Oct 7 2005, 09:07 PM~3964381
> *posting mine again. Its about all I have complete so far :biggrin:
> *


that's a serious rearend :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StrongIVLife_@Oct 8 2005, 02:09 AM~3964401
> *that's a serious rearend  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 You should see the rear suspension :biggrin: But I wont post it


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

this is my diff...............


----------



## ogmonte77 (Jun 14, 2005)

Is that c-channel? If so, what size?


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogmonte77_@Oct 11 2005, 11:44 AM~3981450
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks to me like rectangular tubing cut up.


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogmonte77_@Oct 11 2005, 12:44 PM~3981450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yah what he said ???????????????????????????????????


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

looks like 1 inch thick solid.


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

nice pics guys. somebody should post ichibauns shitty welds :biggrin: those are always fun to laugh at :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## igorgulla (Nov 12, 2003)

Mine.... 1" inch steel..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by igorgulla_@Oct 16 2005, 07:40 PM~4012933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOD DAMN!!!! thats alot of steel


----------



## jevonniespapi (Aug 4, 2004)

Looks great! How much do you charge for a G-Body? Love the chrome!


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## 84 barz (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by igorgulla_@Oct 16 2005, 07:40 PM~4012933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a different looking rearend, i like it atleast theirs no two alike :biggrin:


----------



## Time Bomb (Nov 26, 2001)

That's a heavy [email protected]&*er right there homie....





> _Originally posted by igorgulla_@Oct 16 2005, 08:40 PM~4012933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

do you take the time to straighten the axle out before gusseting them?


and damn that chrome axle would look real nice with a wish bone in my 64


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)

what about this way ?


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

Dont they call that a tension rear end..... either way.... never was a fan of that style....bridge building is for crossing rivers :biggrin:


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luckyaz_@Oct 31 2005, 12:07 AM~4103126
> *what about this way ?
> *


?????????


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luckyaz_@Oct 30 2005, 11:07 PM~4103126
> *what about this way ?
> *


triangulation is the strongest method to support anything, thats why airplane frames are made that way, nascar frames, hmmm, just about anything where rigidity is a concern


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by igorgulla_@Oct 16 2005, 07:40 PM~4012933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS CLEAN.!!!!!!!  


BUT DAM THA BITCH LOOKS HEAVY.... :0


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Oct 7 2005, 10:07 PM~3964381
> *posting mine again. Its about all I have complete so far :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

CANT WAIT TO GET A CAR WITH A REAREND,IMA DOO SOME SHIT TO IT.......


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

Whats the price on a tacoma rear all done.


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Sep 5 2007, 09:57 AM~8720443
> *Whats the price on a tacoma rear all done.
> *


CHROME OR RAW?


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX+Oct 31 2005, 10:32 AM~4106296-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah x2


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NastyRedz_@Oct 5 2005, 05:33 AM~3945151
> *yah but aren't some gm rear ends cast steel?  im sure youll know.  I grind a spot and check out the sparks.
> *


if your still alive holler at me! jesus :uh:


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

Here are some pics of my old 80 Monte.
Bridge Style


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Sep 5 2007, 09:18 AM~8720618
> *CHROME OR RAW?
> *


Price for both


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

trainingdayowned


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

I prefer stock ones...


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

Heres a couple ive done. I weld about 4" on the pumpkin in the center but thats it, i dont like to accumulate to much heat on cast iron you run the risk of cracking it.


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

2 more that i found

Rectangular tubing style


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Sep 5 2007, 07:17 PM~8724461
> *Price for both
> *


axles reinforced with wishbone mount 550.00
completely chromed 1340.00 drum to drum...
disc brake 400.00
complete package with wishbone and lower trailing arms 2200.00


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Sep 6 2007, 06:21 PM~8733547
> *Heres a couple ive done. I weld about 4" on the pumpkin in the center but thats it, i dont like to accumulate to much heat on cast iron you run the risk of cracking it.
> 
> 
> ...


i like that top one.... looks like its for batman. lol

youve got some real nice welds too. :thumbsup:


----------



## freeky deeky (Oct 6, 2004)

here is mine that hoss did


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 6 2007, 07:29 PM~8734740
> *axles reinforced with wishbone mount 550.00
> completely chromed 1340.00 drum to drum...
> disc brake 400.00
> ...


550.00 is that for the work only?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Sep 7 2007, 12:19 AM~8736159
> *550.00 is that for the work only?
> *


No that a complete raw axle,with reinforcements and suspension tabs...
plus 55 for the yoke adapter to the driveline.....too simplify it


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 6 2007, 10:39 PM~8736278
> *No that a complete raw axle,with reinforcements and suspension tabs...
> plus 55 for the yoke adapter to the driveline.....too simplify it
> *


----------



## MACHINE-TECH (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Sep 6 2007, 11:41 PM~8736293
> *
> *


Tacoma rear ends go for that alone at wreckin yards. :0


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Sep 7 2007, 02:21 AM~8733547
> *Heres a couple ive done. I weld about 4" on the pumpkin in the center but thats it, i dont like to accumulate to much heat on cast iron you run the risk of cracking it.
> 
> 
> ...



prefer the bridge style too... but this looks nice - simple and clean with a nice touch of difference if u know what i mean


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Sep 7 2007, 02:33 PM~8734793
> *i like that top one.... looks like its for batman. lol
> 
> youve got some real nice welds too. :thumbsup:
> *


sorry man hate to brag, but i'm the original batman...... :biggrin: 








and yeah he does have very nice welds.....


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

i like the who weld to the pumkin thing BM style


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Question... has anyone ever had an axle shaft housings to warp from heat when welding and cause axle shaft and bearing failures?


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

i would say reinforced if done right like so :biggrinONE BY PITBULL HYDRAULICS


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

Some good looking shit yo!!!!


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 6 2007, 10:29 PM~8734740
> *axles reinforced with wishbone mount 550.00
> completely chromed 1340.00 drum to drum...
> disc brake 400.00
> ...


how much is shipping on them to 38108 im saving money up for mine


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey Ron, how much for an axle for a 96 fleetwood chromed out. i like the one you did for Joe a few weeks ago in the white lincoln. that shit is nice. i would ant it like that one you did, the tubular reinforcement. let me know how much it is so that way we can just go pick it up. i'll hit up Henry too, to see if anyone else need anything. later


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Sep 8 2007, 10:27 PM~8748674
> *hey Ron, how much for an axle for a 96 fleetwood chromed out. i like the one you did for Joe or Josea few weeks ago in the white lincoln. that shit is nice. i would ant it like that one you did, the tubular reinforcement. let me know how much it is so that way we can just go pick it up. i'll hit up Henry too, to see if anyone else need anything. later
> *


reinforcment is 250 
housing 400
b/p 45 ea
drums 55 ea
yoke 15
r+r axle and seals and bearings would be 150


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Sep 7 2007, 08:04 PM~8742002
> *Question... has anyone ever had an axle shaft housings to warp from heat when welding and cause axle shaft and bearing failures?
> *


never had any problems from the welding ....but we stop at the mount and rarely do it on the mount to the backing plate bracket


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 9 2007, 01:16 AM~8748961
> *never had any problems from the welding ....but we stop at the mount and rarely do it on the mount to the backing plate bracket
> *


Thanks for your input Ron... Now I really have no clue whats causing this problem... :biggrin:


----------



## thefashionspotmn (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 4 2005, 05:41 AM~3938038
> *HERE'S A G-BODY FOR MY HOPPER ,THAT I JUST FINISHED IT FOR THE SHOW.....THANK GOD I DON'T HAVE TO CHANGE A FRAME :0 ...ONLY THE AXLE
> *


Do sell these or can you make one for a 88 cutlass supreme classic?????????? PM me with a price amigo.......


----------



## Buick72 (Sep 8, 2007)

nice!


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 6 2007, 08:29 PM~8734740
> *axles reinforced with wishbone mount 550.00
> completely chromed 1340.00 drum to drum...
> disc brake 400.00
> ...


are the drums tacoma drums or impala and are the drums chrome too?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Sep 8 2007, 12:19 AM~8743849
> *i would say reinforced if done right like so :biggrinONE BY PITBULL HYDRAULICS
> 
> 
> ...


is that c-channel on top then some plate butted up under it and smoothed together? 
do you have pics of the front of the axle?


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

couple of pics of how i did it,if it helps


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

do 9" rearend need to be shorten if your not running skirts on a 63?


----------



## ernbleez (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Oct 4 2005, 08:57 AM~3939226
> *NICE AXEL LOOKS FAMILIAR HAHA,,, SHOW'EM DA FRAME HOLMES......... :biggrin:
> *


 this is a diffrent subject but do you still have that cutlass you were trying to sell a while back?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ernbleez_@Oct 19 2007, 12:19 AM~9036080
> *this is a diffrent subject but do you still have that cutlass you were trying to sell a while back?
> *


He does,,,,but he better not sell it now......added a little more to it :biggrin:








a lot more lock up then there


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

I see it's been holding like 85 to 89 % that people like reinforced better :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 21 2007, 02:22 AM~9049333
> *I see it's been holding like 85 to 89 % that people like reinforced better :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by teamrod_@Sep 18 2007, 11:38 PM~8822122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sup fool ,i hadnt noticed before even ya jack stands are flaked :biggrin:


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

HERES MINE I DID LAST YEAR..BLACK MAGIC INSPIRED :biggrin:


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

mr 99


----------



## stcrwlr (Mar 31, 2006)

just pulled the diff. out of my 81 / good ideas


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

If someone brings me a G-body for measurements, I can design one in CAD and cut the plate on my CNC. Can cut anywhere from 0 to 1" plate.


----------



## stcrwlr (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Oct 23 2007, 07:23 PM~9069263
> *If someone brings me a G-body for measurements, I can design one in CAD and cut the plate on my CNC. Can cut anywhere from 0 to 1" plate.
> *


location & $


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stcrwlr_@Oct 23 2007, 07:32 PM~9069340
> *location & $
> *


Located in Southern California, Inland Empire, Colton.

Planning on making a complete frame strapping kit for the Regals, Cutlass Supreme, Monte Carlo (I believe that's the G-Body correct?) It will be a weld in kit, No torching or cutting, just bend and weld.

But for now we're going to make (all new) trailing arms, upper & lower control arms. off road & race inspired pieces. Strong, but not to heavy. 

So if someone want's to be the guinea pig let me know. Must be in my area, must have the parts off the car, must be ready for some very nice, well built pieces :biggrin:


----------

